# Maryland Central open house May 9th



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

If it ever stops raining in the Middle Atlantic region?

Open house will be from 10 AM to 6 PM on *Saturday May 9, 2009*.

We are located on the actual right-of-way of the old Maryland & Pennsylvania RR.
Yes, the real railroad literally ran through the middle of the house. We have photos of the Ma&Pa RR on our property over the past 110+ years.

The Maryland Central Railway is our outdoor garden railway and was one of the several narrow gauge predecessors of the Ma&Pa RR.

The garden railway is situated on a 30 degree sloping hillside in the woods.
Multi-levels of track in dog bone shapes, each running 150 feet in length.
1,000 feet of total track (hopefully all operating).
4 to 6 trains from narrow gauge to whimsical.
Upper most track is 20 feet above the lower most track.
16 foot waterfalls.
150 feet of trestles and bridges. (when on a hillside you don’t have any alternative)
The “Henhouse” for an eggliner as seen on the cover of AW-NUTS magazine.
Concrete buildings as seem in the article in Garden Railways magazine.
Other features include the Dew Yew Mine, the Eye Dew Mine, and the Silver Spring Mining Company.
Award wining buildings include the Broken Heart Coal Company, Central Stamp Mill, , and the Logging/Lumber Mill.
Some purchased buildings include a Fairy castle, and some acquisitions from Wal Mart.
Many more scratch built building to come in the future, such as….Grist Mill, Power Plant, etc.

The hillside is steep and treacherous with many, many stones and rocks that move like marbles. Bring climbing shoes.
Traversing the hill side is the best way to see the railroad. Enter at your own risk.
Please do not step on the track as all screws have been removed to allow for expansion and contraction.

Please no pets. Please control any children and hold their hand.

Directions on the Internet at
http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/050909.html

other photos on the web page http://www.mdlsrs.com/MarylandCentral

Dick & Judy Weatherby
No rain date is planned


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it on my calendar Dick. Hopefully it will stop raining by then







!


-Brian


----------



## Karl Reichenbach (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a railroad that you really need to see. 
Hope to see you on Saturday Dick. 
Karl


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Track or battery power ??


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Track power for 8 years minmum. 6 separate tracks. 4 main plus 2 mines. Steep grades short trains.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, hopefully the weather will clear up. Lisa and I will be there!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Dick, maybe it will work this time. The forcast for what it is worth on Tuesday says rain late on Saturday. Hopefully this is what happens. 

Paul


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

National Train Day; come on down. Weather is perfect!


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I missed your open house maybe next time any photo's


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bruce a m on 05/10/2009 4:31 AM
I missed your open house maybe next time any photo's




I got a bunch. I'll post some in a day or two.

-Brian


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of my pictures, I will wait for Brian to post more. In the second one if you look close, you can see trains at three levels. This is really a beautiful layout. 

Paul


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thats a great looking RR, bet you guys had tons of fun running on it. were you and Brian aloud to run your own equipment? anyways nice pictures.*


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nick, I never take my stuff to someone's open house unless invited to do so. I would much rather look at their show, and it was a good one.
Paul


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking photo's Thanks


----------

